

Webfaction app memory quota increased to 256MB for everyone - slig
http://blog.webfaction.com/2011/12/our-biggest-holiday-present-yet-app-memory-quota-increased-to-256mb-for-everyone/

======
simonista
This is such perfect timing for me. I've been bumping into their 80MB memory
limit a lot over the past few weeks after launching a new site (they were
actually letting me get up to about 120 before killing nginx). I was figuring
it was finally time to migrate over to linode and then this! Thank you so much
webfaction!

To anyone thinking about jumping in, webfaction has been the best shared
hosting provider I've ever dealt with. Lots of preset options, SSH, ability to
install stuff from source in your home dir, great email hosting.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Seconded for every part of your message. I've been a happy webfaction customer
for a couple of years now and I'm consistently impressed with the stability of
their service, the competence and helpfulness of their technical staff, and
the excellent value for money.

------
bryanh
This is a massive boon to a lot of my apps, especially ones with low traffic
but long lived processes (I'm looking at you Django & Rails).

Webfaction is definitely one of the better hosts out there, the perfect middle
ground between $4/mo "unlimited" hosting and a Linode VPS.

~~~
hknews
With the new RAM allocation, webfaction is actually cheaper than Linode and
webfaction includes the sysadmin to boot!

------
DevX101
I love webfaction. I'm building my app solo and I'm not a linux expert so when
the shit hits the fan, they're a good last resort to help me figure out where
I screwed up. Great customer service.

~~~
ubojan
They are good option when you start from some of their templates, but what if
you wanna install other stuff that's not in their list? They don't have a
package manager and that's a great obstacle for any custom solution. But I
agree, their service and customer support are great.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
You can always download, unzip, and configure-make-install into your home
directory.

------
leapon
It is quite a boost from 80MB to 256MB. Too bad the MongoDB is still not
exempt from memory usage like MySql and Postgresql.

------
codelust
Been a customer for a few years and love them. They really know their stuff
and are one of the rare shared hosting providers to actually encourage to go
and compile things you need. I am surprised to find not many more people using
them.

The control panel takes a bit of getting used to and so is the restriction on
database names (they need to start with 'yourusername_'), but those are
trivialities for the awesome service.

For the Pythonistas here, IIRC, they are a Python shop. I have long stopped
hosting production sites on my VPS because of them.

------
nvictor
good. but what happens after the holiday season?

